# How to correct dog barking at strangers who vocally approach me while sitting?



## captnpepsi (Jun 11, 2017)

In the last 3 months my 18 month male GSD has begun to bark at strangers who approach and talk to me while i am in a sitting position in a quiet space. 

The usual circumstance is as follows:

- Sitting in a restaurant, waitress approaches and speaks to me - he may start barking at her. 
- sitting at a cafe, waitress come and speaks to me while i am sitting and she is standing - he may start to bark at her. 

Please not that he has been socialized to people constantly since he was 10 weeks old in all manner of settings and he has no problem in them except for the situation mentioned above. Its always me having to be present, me having to be in a sitting position, and me having to be be approached vocally by a stranger in a (usually) quiet setting. 

Solution?

How do i correct this since it seems only to be triggered by strangers who approach me in a sitting position? Currently when it happens I take his head in my hands and hold him there and tell him NO - but that has not corrected it over the last 2 months. 

Also, there is little forewarning that he will bark, basically all i have is a second to see his ears perk at an approaching person and then he will bark. 

I really want to correct this since - although he does not bite - he is scaring the **** out of waiters etc when this does happen...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, I have noticed that at about 18mos of age is when a GSD recognizes they are a GSD and not a lab with pointy ears. Their protective instincts kick in but not necessarily with discretion... That comes with maturity.. My girl began her barking at about this age and she is a SAR dog and barking is definitely not wanted when on a mission and some other LE or SAR personal walk by your car for the 100th time... However, just shy of 3yrs of age, her discernment really kicked in and now she knows the difference.. No barking by sar or LE going by or people shopping and walking by the car... Barking at the creepy guy who stares across the parking lot and beeline straight for my car - he turned and walked elsewhere... 

A electric collar, possibly with just vibrate or ultrasound might stop the ill timed bark and reinforce your 'No'..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If your dog knows a bark command and quiet command,a preemptive "quiet"+reward as the waiter approaches so he understands what you expect.If you see those ears prick up correct immediately.The e collar is a good choice.


----------



## captnpepsi (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks - i will have to get an ecollar since its been brought up so much. 

I will also have to teach him a silent command - i've taught him to be loud - but not to be silent.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

I have a quiet command, that the breeder installed with a prong collar, that works very well. Unless he is in his kennel, it has no effect while he's in there sometimes lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You almost have to be preemptive. Start the "look at me" behavior before the server comes to get the order or bring the food. If the look wavers, give a "no" direction followed by "look". I use a prong to correct if needed. If I get no reaction to the server then I give a small treat and praise.


----------



## GSDn00b (Nov 12, 2021)

RealIzing this is an old post but did you get a resolution on this? My girl does the same thing at 9 months.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

car2ner said:


> You almost have to be preemptive. Start the "look at me" behavior before the server comes to get the order or bring the food. If the look wavers, give a "no" direction followed by "look". I use a prong to correct if needed. If I get no reaction to the server then I give a small treat and praise.


Hi, I’m a little bit confused about the detail here. So am I supposed to ask the dog to look at me and keep it without looking at the trigger?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

ldmpku said:


> Hi, I’m a little bit confused about the detail here. So am I supposed to ask the dog to look at me and keep it without looking at the trigger?


The point is to teach the dog that the server is no issue. He is to look to you for direction while you assure him that there is no danger. So long as your dog is out of the way, the staff coming and going should become no concern. Adjust your technique as needed.


----------



## ldmpku (Jul 5, 2021)

_hmm it makes sense. The less she cares about the trigger the faster she should act to “look” command. Thanks!_


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDn00b said:


> RealIzing this is an old post but did you get a resolution on this? My girl does the same thing at 9 months.


The OP has not been here in almost 5 years and is unlikely to see your question.


----------

